# Did Verizon change?



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

As of yesterday my data drops off every time I start to use the phone did Verizon change something. I'm running stock rooted razr

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## islangink (Oct 27, 2011)

+1


----------



## divinerite (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm noticing this with 3g only. I can't keep a 4g connection no matter what so it's hard for me to tell.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger505 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow I thought it was just me...Yes I'm having data challenges. Some apps say 'no data or something like that" when I open but when I go to my browser (Dolphin) it seems to re-connect back to normal and reconnect data mysteriously. Also when I phone out I'm getting a network error dialog box but I can still make the call. Thought it was me as I'm a "loser boy" with everything. (phones, golf, women you name it!)


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

divinerite said:


> I'm noticing this with 3g only. I can't keep a 4g connection no matter what so it's hard for me to tell.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yea I'm on 3g mostly riding up and down the highways all week? I'll have to make a point to check it next 4G I bet in

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

OK confirmed I can talk and surf on 4G but not 3g now. Anyone know how to change that or do I need to go back to my Thunderbolt?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tumbleweed65 said:


> As of yesterday my data drops off every time I start to use the phone did Verizon change something. I'm running stock rooted razr
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


My phone does it too. I do not use task killer, smart actions app, or anything else like it and my phone does it too. I have to keep an airplane toggle widget on my home screen. I thought I was the only person experiencing this.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Not having any of those problems o__o


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

OK, I have rooted Razr my wife doesn't I was having connection concerns too and so was my wife. I think verizon is still trouble shooting that 4G outage from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

Tumbleweed65 said:


> OK confirmed I can talk and surf on 4G but not 3g now. Anyone know how to change that or do I need to go back to my Thunderbolt?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


The thunderbolt is the only phone capable of surf and talk on 3G because it had the dual antennas with the battery door.

I miss it and wish they did that with the GNex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## konellaz (Nov 14, 2011)

Also its the only phone on Block C LTE. Block C LTE is what VZW purchased. Goggle it. It also states all devices must be open source.. ie thunderbolt bootloader can be unlocked. Shame on you VZW!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

